# Table joint removable leg



## Bumpyride (Nov 19, 2011)

Gents

I'm new to this forum and rediscovering woodwork.

Building a kitchen table with a rough finish.

The table is relatively large, 2.2m by 0.9m, it then will have two end extensions each 0.5m which I'm planning of simply slotting in each end.

My main concern is achieving adequate rigidity With the legs. I propose to use mortise and tennon, however I need to be able to remove the legs to transport through a door. 

I'm concerned that the standard solution of a corner brace will be strong enough. I'd be interested in your thoughts on this and ideally other solutions.

Legs are 4" square' stringers 1.5" x 75mm, top 25mm in american oak or cherry.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

There us already a LOT of information here about it... Search for "table" and "corner brace"

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*need a specific sketch*

Without a detail of the corner construction you have in mind, it's difficult to give advice. Typically the aprons are mortised into the legs, and therefore not removable. An interlocking joint that does not count on a mechanical fastner for all it's strength would be best, but that will require some "tricky" joinery.  bill

Removable legs typically have a threaded insert and a stud, but in my experience aren't the strongest: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=remo...tbnh=127&tbnw=152&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:46

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=e67ae7d34e6f48d0&biw=1024&bih=653


----------

